# Gun Show Etiquette



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

What is some things you do or do not do at gun shows? When I went to my first one I didn't know what was the norm. I found out that...

1. Do not dry fire.
2. Ask before you pick up a gun if its ok to "touch". Some dealers are like comic book collectors.
3. You can talk them down, but don't be a lowball. Do research before you go in and have a list of items you are wanting to get, or you'll end up walking out with nothing because of all the many options. I spent 8 hours and didn't come out with anything!
4. Don't take a "Gun values book" and read it when your looking at their guns. If you have to, you can go back out to your car to look up the price. Just be nice.
5. Usually the sales on Sunday will be cheaper to unload inventory, but don't plan on it from some dealers.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Last weekend I came out of one with two backpacks, two knives and two ceramic knife sharpeners.

I thought it was a good score! :grin:


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Headed to the gun show Sunday morning, can't get to it today. Just looking for reloading supplies and any deal I can't pass up. I typically don't miss one except during hunting season.

Agree with the list on original post. I typically won't bother to pick up a gun unless I intend to buy it. I know what I'm looking for so I don't have to wonder what the gun is like...

1895gunner


----------



## Dropy (Apr 18, 2012)

thre best deals are the friday before the doors open. This is when the big dealers go around and buy up all the REASONABLE stuff from the little guys, then resell it at a profit.... I wish gun shows would stop this practice.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

I went to one in denver last year and one of the pistols on display had a round in it.. the vendor was showing a guy the pistol and fired it, shooting him in the shoulder! I talked to one of the vendors after it happened and he was saying it was somewhat common, that a couple years ago a guy in colo. springs shot his finger off. makes you think! Anyways I love the gun shows and go every couple months, and try to follow the above etiquette.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

good to see dancing around exclaiming FAP FAP FAP FAP when you see something you like is still socially acceptable.:-D

i can say the california gun shows suck. the ones i went to. it was like i got charged 10 bux to dumpster dive.
left with nothing but discust.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

I went to one this past weekend, it was my 2nd show. The first one, I went with a plan to buy a knife and any quality acc. for my New Beretta Nano. And I came out with spending only $120. Getting all that I planned on getting.

This time, I went with the plan to by a gun. Wan't sure if it was gonna be shotgun or a handgun as I was looking for both. didn't see any smoking deals on shotguns so I bought a handgun. I'll post up on it later.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Gun Show Sunday in White Cloud, unsure of my attendance


----------

